# اللهجة اللبنانية: لذلك



## Mwaffaq

مرحا 
 
اريد ان اعرف اي كلمة تستخدم بدلا من "لذلك" في اللهجة اللبنانية؟
مثلا: امبار كنت مشغول ____ ما حكيت معك.
 
شكرًا للمساعدة


----------



## clevermizo

Mwaffaq said:


> مثلا: امبارح كنت مشغول ____ ما حكيت معك.



أقول "مـِنــْشــان/مـْشان هـيـك" ولكن لننتظر إجابة ناطق/ناطقة بها كلغة أم. إذا كنت تتكلم بشكل أكثر رسميًا أو منهجيًا أظنّ بأنك تستطيع القول "لذلك" كمصطلح فصيح ولكن ستــُـلفـَظ "لـِزَالــِكْ."

في السياق الذي وفرته أعتبر "منشان هيك" مناسبة, يعني "مْبارِح كِـنــِتْ مَشغول ومنشان هيك ما حكيت مَعَك/مَعــِك."


----------



## لنـا

أو *لَـهيك*


----------



## lama

or كرمال هيك


----------



## L-art-a

بطرابلس يقال: مشان ، بالجنوب يقال: عشان، بالشمال يقال؛ منشان ، والكل صحيح كبدل ال: من شان.


----------

